# Allergy to product and free return!!!



## na294 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey ladies!

So in France you can't return anything beauty related (or most clothes for that matter).  

Well I got an allergy (Milia and puffy puffy eyes when I used it) to my Select Moisturecover concealer and on a whim emailed Mac off the France website.  A couple days later I got an email back and they asked me for my address.  Guess what??!  They sent me a new one no questions asked!!!  They put a note saying that I may have had a faulty one and that I should try this tube compliments of them.  
Maybe it helped that they saw in their system that I had bought a bunch of stuff before and never complained.  So happy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Thought I'd let you girls know in case you had any products you had issues with!


----------

